# Question on Interior?



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get the little plastic/rubber tray that fits under the ashtray on the 2006 GTO? I blieve it is the center console liner.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red_Spice said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the little plastic/rubber tray that fits under the ashtray on the 2006 GTO? I blieve it is the center console liner.


GMPartshouse, $12.97

GM Parts - GM Auto Parts - GM Parts House USA

Click "View Illustration" to see the view of all the console parts. I believe the part is labeled "Liner #1"

mac


----------

